# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Arachnomorph Alpha

## claytonbarton

As you know, when it comes to camping, coming into contact with creepy crawlies is a given. And I guess you could say after getting in touch with nature last weekend was somewhat inspiring. 
This 8 limbed freak is part of the sketchbook this month. His conception came about after shaking a nest of spiders out of my tent. It got me thinking about a world where Insectoids and arachnomorphs ruled the land. 

More to come soon!

----------


## claytonbarton

Getting up close and personal with the Arachnomorph...
"In its original habitat it was confined by geography that isn't true here." - Doctor James Atherton

----------


## Cross

very nice. great work. like the old school 90's feel

----------


## claytonbarton

> very nice. great work. like the old school 90's feel


Thanks man! Appreciate that. Marc Silvestri, Jim Lee and David Finch were huge influences on my style, as you can probably tell  :Wink: 

Here's another Arachnomorph – sexier, deadlier and even more mean then the other one.

----------


## BernardGIta

Liking your pencil work here. Very professional looking.
Reminding me of Image work in the 90s, especially Marc Silvestri.

Please post more of your artworks. I want to see more.

----------

